# Aurelian Trailer.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Not quite as enticing as _The First Heretic_ trailer (was hoping for some scenes with AD-B in - regardless of how ugly he is, his scenes from the _The First Heretic_ trailer really did increase anticipation for that novel tenfold, at least personally :laugh but serves its purpose nonetheless.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't like these trailers....all they do is zoom in on parts of the cover and put some ambient noise...


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

They really don't need to advertise a product that will sell out within several hours anyway.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

That might be the lamest trailer ever... THE EYE [pause] STARED [pause] BACK!!!! 

:scratchhead:...

Ya...

Not to say i don't want one...


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> ... regardless of how ugly he is...












"Hmmm, who shall I take off my Christmas List?

Oh, I know... Child-of-the-Emperor."


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate these limited run things. 

Now I`m probably gonna have to hear it from some unreliable second hand source.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Its a step in the right direction.

However i will agree its not as good as the "TFH" one.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Never before have I hated the word _novella_.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant. Fucking. Wait.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Di. Fucking. Tto.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn, It looks as though I'm going to have to wait a few years then, unless I can get some money real quick. Although at the moment it looks as though it's either this or _Space Marine_....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, Space Marine will hang around for quite some time, while this one for just a few hours.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It will be here for a while but not the pre-order extras. I think they're long gone or perhaps they will release them all ten years later for free.

I pre-ordered it from Steam and have the Raven Guard skin supposedly. I have yet to hit the play button.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone need a kidney? Since I'll inevitably not be able to reserve a copy, figure I might as well start resourcing so I can pick it up on eBay or Amazon haha.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I did get it sorted out with another family member, he's said he can get it for me since I will be preoccupied at the moment of release. So with help I will be 2 for 2 on the HH Novellas, any idea how many of these things they were planning on making?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Damn, It looks as though I'm going to have to wait a few years then, unless I can get some money real quick. Although at the moment it looks as though it's either this or _Space Marine_....


Ever heard of an overdraft?


----------

